# Whitelabs London Ale Yeast Wlp013



## Pumpy (27/11/05)

I have been using this yeast and despite using a good size starter and aerating it well with a diffuser stone ,It original gravity was 1.055 and 46 litres has been fermenting for seven days at 20C sometimes 18C and still only 1.030 .

Should I use the diffuser stone to aerate it again ?

Any ideas 

Pumpy


----------



## NRB (27/11/05)

I would say no... if you aerate now you're sure to oxidise it.


----------



## Pumpy (27/11/05)

Do you reckon it will oxidise ?

In the Palmer book it says for a stuck fermentation swirl the yeast to get it back into suspension ,I supose that is not aerating it 

Pumpy


----------



## NRB (27/11/05)

Swirling is fine as you've got a blanket of CO2 above the wort and filling the fermenter. If you bubble air through it you'll guarantee oxidation as you're at least half way through fermentation.


----------



## Pumpy (27/11/05)

because it was a double batch I made a starte but only the night before maybe it was a weak starter.

Pumpy


----------



## Ross (27/11/05)

Pumpy,

Is the gravity still falling, albeit slowly? If so, don't panic...

If it's stopped I'd be giving it a gentle swirl...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Pumpy (27/11/05)

OK guys thanks I will try that


----------

